# How late was your next period following AF and a BFN?



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi ladies

So sadly I got the dreaded AF and subsequent BFN on the 13th November which marked the end of our first ever try at IVF. So after that nasty AF, today is now day 34 of my following cycle and I'm normally like clockwork 27-28 days (our fertility issue is with DH).

I assume the hormones have knocked out my cycle times but wondered how long delayed other people have been.
I was hoping to stay pretty true to my normal routine as we are going for a frostie in the new year, but if my cycles are off balance, I guess it will be hard for them to time the FET... I have bought ovulation testers but should I wait until things are back to normal?? 

I did a long cycle and was on Burslin and would appreciate anyone else's delayed experience or input?

We were at Manchester Fertility who have been lovely.

Thanks x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

sorry you got bfn. you could be ages yet waiting on AF. After my BFN I had one 48 day cycle and then one 45 day ( I took clomid on the 45 day which is what I think reduced it from 48. after that I did ivf again... the drugs mess your system up but eventually it would go back to normal...


----------



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

Gosh, that is a long delay.... in my mind December would have just been a couple of days out ready for a well timed FET in January....hurmmm maybe I'd better and wait for things to settle for best results...stupidly, i let myself imagine that maybe, just maybe, despite a full on AF and BFN the little blasto might have made it but you know your just deluding yourself :O( 

Doesn't it feel like all we do is wait? But at least there will be mulled wine this Christmas (although that felt like little consolation the morning AF showed up). 

Thanks for your reply Goldbunny, wishing you all the best on your journey x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's a long process! i first had some blood tests quite a few years ago, then was delayed by a doctor telling me i hadn't been trying long enough... finally managed to get help august 2011 when GP referred me for a HSG... had to wait for that, then wait for the results (nothing to see here, now, go away) then approach a private clinic january 2012(could have been quicker if the NHS had told me i wouldn't qualify for help in the august) started IVF march 2012, second cycle end of august started d/r (so already a year from 'starting'... ) had transfer october 2012, got pregnant, miscarried december 2012... had immunes testing spring 2013, next cycle started d/r june 2013.. pregnant again.. all being well and much prayers will meet babybunny in april 2014... nearly 3 years from the GP referring me... the waits are frustrating.. there can be many delays.. you just have to keep going! 

good luck for your FET!!


----------



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

fingers and toes crossed for you xxx


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

I was normally 27 days on the dot (very rarely a different day) but after my first cycle (for which I started bleeding 2 days before OTD), I think I was 42 days late, and the one after that was later too IIRC. My cycle hasn't been predictable since! It's normal I'm afraid, think your hormones just need time to balance.


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

I am planning another cycle in January and am normally 27 days like clockwork, my AF started tonight on day 36, two cycles before it didn't come til 42 days so yes it can be up to about 2 weeks late. That means we will start short cycle in mid Jan so not too bad really. Hope your AF comes soon x


----------

